# Out of Seattle, going South towards Eugene/Portland



## Tiphareth (May 26, 2009)

WWhere is a good place to hitch a ride, I mean the most amount of opportunities and at what time. I seriously have been really dazed lately with this whole highway system but if anybody knows where it's a good place to catch a "sure" ride down south on I-5 that would be amazing.:scared::chug:


----------



## Tiphareth (May 27, 2009)

Do I just take all the CAPs down to Olympia then? Fuck, this is much more complicated than I initally thought... Live and Learn I suppose.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 28, 2009)

Stick to I-5, it's the best way to go.


----------



## Angela (May 28, 2009)

Tiphareth said:


> Do I just take all the CAPs down to Olympia then? Fuck, this is much more complicated than I initally thought... Live and Learn I suppose.



Seattle to Portland is very uncomplicated, it's as uncomplicated as traveling gets.


----------



## Ravie (May 28, 2009)

definately I-5. it's the only sure fire highway to hitch on.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (May 29, 2009)

why hitchhike if you can take public transit, I say. I'd just get the money up and take the buses down to Portland, take the bus from P-town to Barber transit center, catch the bus to Wilsonville (the 1x, I think?), then get on the bus from there to Salem, you can get off right by an onramp, one ride, you'll probably be in Eugene. Easy goin'. Don't get stuck in Albany, haha.


----------



## Tiphareth (May 29, 2009)

Albany has that cool lake with the peddler boats, but other than that nothing but supermarkets (lift?). I'm going to spend most of this morning trying to get money for the intercity buses. I might try to hitchhike a bit, just to test out my luck, you never know. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## macks (May 29, 2009)

Find an onramp with room for people to pull over, make a sign, don't hold a chainsaw. Bring your sleeping bag for sleeping in if you get stuck somewhere. Ask someone where you are if you get lost. That's pretty much my advice for anyone starting to hitchhike. You'll learn the rest on your own, it's all common sense anyway.


----------



## Dameon (May 29, 2009)

There's also a pretty good on-ramp in downtown Tacoma. Last time I hitched it, it took me less than 5 minutes to get a ride.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 29, 2009)

Seattle to portland is easy as hell. Just run in front of cars as they try to get on the on ramp then ask them for a ride when they stop...

or just take the bus.

This is seriously about the easiest route in the country to hitch, (well, interstate at least). If your daunted by hitching it I'd suggest you stick to public transit and greyhounds, it ain't gonna get any easier.


----------



## Tiphareth (Jun 1, 2009)

Beegod Santana said:


> it ain't gonna get any easier.



I suppose.


----------



## spoorprint (Jun 2, 2009)

Big cities can be bewildering for me too. Last summer I got a ride from Leavenworth Wa. with some people who convinced me sleeping out in Seattle would be bad.Since they were going 
only as far as Seattle they gave me five bucks to take the bus to Tacoma-which seemed to have a lot of burned out people downtown.I slept under an overpass behind the United Way building,then took a city bus back out to the stadium and walked to a corner that fed onto 5-at least that's how I remember it.Took a few hours-it was Sunday morning-then got a ride through to Portland.
You can do this try using a yahoo or Google map search for directions.Might make the streets less confusing.
The North West is a lot easier than the upper mid -west, people are amazingly friendly .
Don't even try thumbing out of Lansing).


----------



## Tiphareth (Jun 2, 2009)

I spent hours thumbing on a Sunday both downtown tacoma (Pacific Ave) and on the 56th ST On ramp (I figured people would want gasoline coming off the highway), horrible luck although I was with someone else and maybe that played a role. I ended getting 5 bucks from a lady headed the opposite way. I gave up the next day and now I'm back in Seattle. For the record, stay in u-distric in Seattle for cool spots to hangout and get free food. specially if you are under 25.


----------

